# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Comment supprimer directX proprement ?

## Roromix

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques jours j'ai constat des problmes venant de directX donc j'ai voulu le supprim mais par surprise, aprs avoir supprime les cl de registre il fallait supprimer certains fichiers dans System32, mais lesquels ? Et comment faire quand le PC plante quand on veut se mettre en mode sans chec (Blue screen : truc du genre BAD_POOL_....) ?

Si vous pouvez m'aider  rsoudre ce problme ce serai super cool car c'est le PC portable de ma copine.
A++

----------


## kedare

DirectX est une partie integr de Vista , tu ne peut pas le supprimer

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

+1. Vista possde une version amliore de directx 9 qui devient directx9L et possde aussi directx10. certains composants directx sont ncessaires pour l'affiche de vista donc pas de suppression possible, d'ailleurs, pour quel intrt?

----------


## Civodul4

Quelles cls de registre avez-vous supprimes?

Avez-vous sauvegard le registre avant ?

----------


## Roromix

J'ai suivi ce tuto : http://membres.lycos.fr/shivash/Wind...er_DirectX.htm
Je n'ai pas sauvegard le registre.

----------


## Civodul4

Il te reste la solution de rinstaller ou attendre une mise  jour de direct X pour XP !

----------


## shawn12

Pourquoi veux tu dsinstaller directx ?

 Comme cela fait partie intgrante du systme d'exploitation, il n'est pas recommand de le supprimer. Il vaut mieux essayer de le rinstaller sans le supprimmer. Peut etre que l'utilitaire d'installation te remettra les bons fichiers.

----------


## Yazoo70

Ouai essaye rinstaller par dessus au lieu de supprimer violament.
Parceque Vista sans Dx, c'est un peu comme un PC sans cran: a n'a aucun intert :p

----------


## Mark Havel

Comme dit, DirectX faisant partie  part entire du systme d'exploitation au mme titre que l'interface graphique, s'il y a des problmes avec, la meilleure solution est de tenter une rinstallation plutt que d'essayer de le virer. 
Il vaut nanmoins mieux s'assurer avant que le problme ne viendrait pas plutt d'un driver un peu foireux avant d'accuser DirectX, sous Vista, je serais plus prompt  accuser le driver que le DirectX.

----------


## jolemoine

Bonjour,

en effet enlever les Direct X simplement en supprimant une cl dans la base de registre est bien hazardeux.

comme le dit LGM il y a dans Vista une version de DX9 (adapt semble t il) et DX10

un lien existe:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/b...D-85FC422D1388

tu y trouvera diffrente version de DX sauf peut tre la 10,

ici un peut d'info sur Dx10:

http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US...DirectX10.aspx

voir aussi dans "panneau de configuration ---> programmes ---> Windows Sideshow" en ce qui concerne un autre cran, pour ma part j'ai pas essay;

 :;):

----------


## Mark Havel

Sideshow, c'est pour un cran secondaire, genre le second cran des tlphones portables et c'est donc un truc assez confidentiel sur les PC actuels pour l'instant.

----------


## shawn12

Oui, ca permettra par exemple de lire ses mail, consulter son agenda, lire de la musique sur son pc portable via un cran tactile situ sur le capot. (avec l'ordi portable ferm  :;): )

----------

